# Rhodesian Ridgebacks in Dubai



## Callahan (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi,

we and our dog ( female, Rhodesian Ridgeback ) are looking to meet other Rhodesian Ridgebacks and their owners in Dubai.

She is desperately looking to play with her own breed. 

Are there any Ridgebacks in Dubai?????


Love to hear from you.


----------



## GreyGT-C (Dec 23, 2011)

Do you live in Arabian Ranches? If so, my Weim pup met her last week.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Callahan said:


> ...Rhodesian Ridgeback...


I have always thought they are cool... Any dog that hunts lions are way cool.

Can't say that I have ever ran across one in UAE, the last one we saw when we were still living in Norway years ago.

So can't help you, but best of luck in finding her a playmate. If I see one, I will grab the contact for you.


----------



## Callahan (Apr 22, 2011)

We do live in the Ranches.. I spotted a Ridgeback there but never meet this one.

Your Weimaraner was very nice and gentle...see you.


----------



## Callahan (Apr 22, 2011)

ccr said:


> I have always thought they are cool... Any dog that hunts lions are way cool.
> 
> Can't say that I have ever ran across one in UAE, the last one we saw when we were still living in Norway years ago.
> 
> So can't help you, but best of luck in finding her a playmate. If I see one, I will grab the contact for you.



thanks for your attention, these ones are extreme cool..depends as for every breed where they have grown up and how you treat them.

Any contacts are appreciated to be forwarded....:clap2:


----------



## saldubai (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi 
I have a female ridgeback, although I don't live in the ranches. 

If your interested in getting the dogs together, let me know.


----------



## Callahan (Apr 22, 2011)

saldubai said:


> Hi
> I have a female ridgeback, although I don't live in the ranches.
> 
> If your interested in getting the dogs together, let me know.




nice.....how old is she? Ours is 5 1/2 years old. 

Where do you live? 

Rhodesians should play together... :clap2::clap2:


----------



## saldubai (Jan 23, 2012)

How mad is that, Lola will be 6 in June! I live in Emirates Hills which isn't too far from ranches.


----------



## Callahan (Apr 22, 2011)

saldubai said:


> How mad is that, Lola will be 6 in June! I live in Emirates Hills which isn't too far from ranches.




mad..... ours will be 6 at the end of comming May..


*I can not send you a private Message.....*

*Please ask the admin how this works....*


----------



## saldubai (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi 

I spoke to help desk and they said it should all be fixed soon. 

Will try the PM tomorrow.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Until someone has five VALID posts, the pm facility doesnt work. Once you reach five, then it will take a few hours for it to become active on your account.


----------



## saldubai (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes - thanks for the info.


----------



## Tedy13 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello!

I owned a RR 8 years ago and passed away at the age of 3 
Kindly met me know if there's a litter or a Puppy in Dubai available soon.

Tks!


----------



## Relexa (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi there! I also have a RR (male, 3,5years).. Would be great to catch up with other RR owners and their fourlegged.. I'm in JVT, so close to the ranches..


----------



## Tedy13 (Feb 29, 2012)

*RR*



Relexa said:


> Hi there! I also have a RR (male, 3,5years).. Would be great to catch up with other RR owners and their fourlegged.. I'm in JVT, so close to the ranches..


Hi Relexa,

please let me know if any litter is coming up soon. I want a puppy desperately!!!

Tks,

Ted


----------



## Callahan (Apr 22, 2011)

Tedy13 said:


> Hi Relexa,
> 
> please let me know if any litter is coming up soon. I want a puppy desperately!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Ted,

yeah, they are the best....I guess that you will not find a puppy here in the UAE. In general I think that I would not buy a puppy here. Get a puppy from Europe or Australia...and be sure that the breeders have got a perfect reputation; that is a high guarantee to get a proper puppy.

Cheers,
Chriss


----------



## Callahan (Apr 22, 2011)

Relexa said:


> Hi there! I also have a RR (male, 3,5years).. Would be great to catch up with other RR owners and their fourlegged.. I'm in JVT, so close to the ranches..




unfortunately you have got 1 post and can not send me a private message.. from 5 posts on you are allowed to do that...write some posts and send me a message with your mobile, I will call back asap.

would be fine to meet some mothercountry people with a Ridge..:clap2::clap2:

probably we could meet next Saturday...


----------



## Tedy13 (Feb 29, 2012)

Callahan said:


> Hi Ted,
> 
> yeah, they are the best....I guess that you will not find a puppy here in the UAE. In general I think that I would not buy a puppy here. Get a puppy from Europe or Australia...and be sure that the breeders have got a perfect reputation; that is a high guarantee to get a proper puppy.
> 
> ...


Thank you Chris,

I got mine long time from SA.
Most probably will look up the same breeder.

Let me know if you hear something though.

Cheers,

Ted


----------



## Relexa (Feb 28, 2012)

Tedi, 
I completelly agree with Callahan. Pls look out for a puppy from Europe and do not buy a puppy here. Check the reputation of the breeder properly! Dont get "convinced" by cheap prices, u might end up paying much more for vet bills afterwards.. Good luck with your search..


----------



## Relexa (Feb 28, 2012)

Callahan, 
I'm on my way, 3 more posts to go..  
I (and my mini camel too) am really looking forward to meet other RR's.. Unfortunatelly in Italy, where we were living before, were not many RR's.. Unlike in Germany nowadays.. 

Gruessle, Alexa


----------



## Callahan (Apr 22, 2011)

Relexa said:


> Tedi,
> I completelly agree with Callahan. Pls look out for a puppy from Europe and do not buy a puppy here. Check the reputation of the breeder properly! Dont get "convinced" by cheap prices, u might end up paying much more for vet bills afterwards.. Good luck with your search..



We payed AED 7500 for our puppy nearly 6 years ago. It came from a perfect and licensed breeder. This dog has never been ill, aggressive or anything bad in the world. Only yearly vaccination costs, never been bitten nor bite any dog or human being.

I heard and saw a lot of stories about RR from the wrong breeders. They have been ill and cost a lot of money.

Today a puppy costs between AED 9000 and AED 10000 in Germany.


----------



## Callahan (Apr 22, 2011)

Relexa said:


> Callahan,
> I'm on my way, 3 more posts to go..
> I (and my mini camel too) am really looking forward to meet other RR's.. Unfortunatelly in Italy, where we were living before, were not many RR's.. Unlike in Germany nowadays..
> 
> Gruessle, Alexa


Dann aber hurtig  .... Kenne eine super einsame Stelle zum Laufen...ohne Leine können die Biester richtig toben :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Grüße,
Chriss


----------



## Relexa (Feb 28, 2012)

Wo gehst du denn immer laufen? Ich geh oft in die green com, da laeuft einem auch niemand uebern weg (ausser mal ein paar Kamele).. 

-1


----------



## Callahan (Apr 22, 2011)

Relexa said:


> Wo gehst du denn immer laufen? Ich geh oft in die green com, da laeuft einem auch niemand uebern weg (ausser mal ein paar Kamele)..
> 
> -1


ist raus in Richtung Wüste Bab al Shams...genau Angabe erfolgt über PN...


----------



## Tedy13 (Feb 29, 2012)

Callahan said:


> We payed AED 7500 for our puppy nearly 6 years ago. It came from a perfect and licensed breeder. This dog has never been ill, aggressive or anything bad in the world. Only yearly vaccination costs, never been bitten nor bite any dog or human being.
> 
> I heard and saw a lot of stories about RR from the wrong breeders. They have been ill and cost a lot of money.
> 
> Today a puppy costs between AED 9000 and AED 10000 in Germany.


8 years back I think I paid around 700 Euro incl. the freight!
Anyways, if you guys decide to breed here let me know... I still have time till end of Summer when I come back from holidays.

Tks,

Ted


----------



## Relexa (Feb 28, 2012)

Ok... 

Geschafft )


----------



## Relexa (Feb 28, 2012)

Still can't send a pm  don't know why, may needs some time to be activated..


----------



## Callahan (Apr 22, 2011)

Tedy13 said:


> 8 years back I think I paid around 700 Euro incl. the freight!
> Anyways, if you guys decide to breed here let me know... I still have time till end of Summer when I come back from holidays.
> 
> Tks,
> ...



Ted,

I do not think about breeding here. This is only because of human being reasons....it would be fantastic to do that by the way.
The puppy is between 9-10k AED and I guess there are not many people around spending this money for a puppy. Even when you consider expats here... how many of them are willing to spend up to 10k AED to get the 3-6 years old "puppy" back to Europe? These are the costs with Emirates in the largest available transport kennel meanwhile for a 60-65 cm wrist height dog.

Most of the people buying animals in the shops which is a cruelty without exception.

The most important thing is: most of the people do not think prior they are doing things....

and consider that most of the dogs are taking a walk with maids.... and the stupid people at home are wondering why the dogs turn to focuse on the only person who is walking with him...the maid...


----------



## Bill.Cormier (Nov 21, 2011)

I met one at Springs 3...

If I may...The Rhodesian is the best dog on the planet!


----------



## Callahan (Apr 22, 2011)

Bill.Cormier said:


> If I may...The Rhodesian is the best dog on the planet!


they are :clap2:


----------



## Ridgeback (May 4, 2012)

*Lost Ridgeback Found in AL QUOZ*

Hello Everyone,

I have received word from my vet today that they found a male Rhodesian Ridgeback in Al Quoz. It is an adult with a microchip.

If any of you have any information regarding whom may own such a dog please contact Leone at AL Safa Vet Clinic.

Thank You.

Btw, I too have a male Ridgeback in the family, age 7. I also know 2 others that live in Dubai, A young male in Jumeriah and a female aged 2. 

Mohammed


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

To all Ridgeback lovers, 

K9 friends currently has a beautiful ridgeback for adoption, his name is Ridge and he's 3 years old. He's been at the kennels for a while and he's getting very depressed. 

Please call K9 friends on 04 8858031 if you would like to give him a home, or pass along the info to a nice family with a villa who may be interested.


----------



## hayati83 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi! I have a Rhodesian Ridgeback X. He is 11 months. We adopted him from K9. I'm sure he would love to play with all your dogs!!! We live in Al Barsha, where do you meet to get the dogs to play off leash? Do you know if there is any beach where dogs are allowed?
Thanks!


----------

